# Training T-Man, First Fall Under Saddle



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I will be subbing to this thread! I am in the same boat as you, my young 5 year old trekahner/tb cross is coming on 8 months understand saddle, and when I got him three months ago I pretty much had to restart him! I'm sure we will be able to help each other out on here! Ur boy is so pretty and looks a lot like Oliver!! Check out our training thread! 

Post lots of pictures and video! Have fun!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

So tonight was my night for feeding at the barn. I got done early and had a little time to mess with Tungsten. 

I was only focusing on lead manners: starting, stopping, backing up, trotting when I say to. Also, worked a bit on moving away from pressure. He was not terrible. However, he did seem very off tempo almost pessimistic about work and grumpy. 

When I asked him to trot in hand he would bite at the air a few times then comply. When he did this I would send him out around me to work in a circle. Once when I was moving him off of my "leg" (the butt of the dressage whip) he did a small kick toward his stomach. This is probably because he was annoyed at the pressure. But I did not give until he responded. The next time I asked he was much more responsive. 

Overall he seemed uninterested almost lethargic. Even considering his temper tantrums lately, today he seemed out of character.

I have a few theories as to why this might be, and, generally, why his change in attitude lately.

Weather - With all the rain the horses have been in a lot lately. Tungsten hates being in. He will sit with his butt to the door all day and sulk. Also, because of his temper tantrum/spooky behavior lately I have been bottling him up. Riding him only inside with all the arena doors closed to prevent as much bolting/spooking as possible. Sigh, I miss riding outside in the summer.

Physical problems - Tungsten has a condition call String Halt. Very little is known about it. However, he has had it since birth. Basically, he has weakened tendons in his hind end. Not only does this weaken his hind end in general, it puts additional strain on his front end. His right front is most effected. When he stands it is hard for him to support himself. It almost collapses in on him, like if someone knocks your knee out from behind you. This is only an issue when he is standing. He is entirely sound. Anyway, the increased work load he was getting could have been putting too much stress on him. He could be sore/bitter from doing "hard" work. 

New Supplement - Due to the string halt, we have put Tungsten on Cosequin with MSM to help support his joints and tendons. He has been on it for two weeks now. For the first week it seemed to have helped immensely. However, this past week it have seemed worse than ever before. This could be an effect of the medicine or possibly due to the change in weather. But, I have never heard of any side effects from Cosequin. The temps have been fluctuating a lot lately. His string halt may flare up with drastic weather changes.

Plain old Defiance - Lastly, the issue simply could be that he does not want to work. That he realized "Hey shrimp, I don't have to take orders from you." He is generally aggressive toward other horses/animals. However, have never presented any problems toward people. He has pretty great ground training at this point and I feel I am redundantly beating him with it as a way around these riding issues. My main issue with this theory is it just seems against his character. And my instincts are telling me something more is going on.

His previous owners had started him last fall and given him the winter off. They said because he had a growth spurt. This may be true. However, part of me wonders if he started up this behavior and was given the time off.

So through the course of this journal/training I will be looking into these above theories in hopes of getting back my wonderful, willing, green baby.

The vet is coming this Wednesday for Fall shots and Tungsten is getting his teeth done. We are also going to have the vet give Tungsten a once over to look for any issues as well as ask about the supplement. 

Anyway, I am back out tomorrow to ride. My game plan is to free lunge him. Lay out some ground poles and see how he is looking/moving/feeling. I will try to take some video, no promises. Depending on how he seems from the ground I may get on to walk for ten minutes or so. Hope you enjoyed the novel :?


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

I was given a horse with stringhalt. He was abused bc his previous owners thought he was being difficult to ride and was just acting up. When he was given to me, both his back legs locked up and when they released they would snap forward . I decided to try the surgery on both his back legs. In his case it was a success. He became a new horse and is 100% sound and a good trail horse. Before his surgery he was spooking, bucked and the farrier found it extremely difficult to trim or shoe his back legs. I think a lot of his problems was due to his stringhalt condition. Best of luck to both of you.Try not to stall him up.


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for your response Hobby! His string halt is very mild. He never gets locked up. It is only noticeable in the walk where his gait is slightly exaggerated. He is boarded at a stable with quick dry paddocks and spends normally 12+ hours a day out. If it is warm enough he stays out at night as well, but those nights will not be here for much longer. 

I will try to post some video when I lunge him today.


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh and a question Hobby. Did you notice if your horse's condition got worse when the weather started to get colder or change drastically?


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

loyalty09, no it was hard for him to be stalled and taken out and asked to move freely. The stringhalt condition prevents their back legs to move normally. Training under saddle was hard for him. He was asked to walk. He could walk but then his back leg would lock. He'd stop until it released, but the rider thought he was being lazy and would kick him with spurs or whip him. The horse was stuck and couldn't go forward fast enough so he 'd go the only way his body would let him which caused him to buck his rider off. His first owner would beat him. This same owner thought he was being defiante when he tried to trim his back hooves. When asked the horse did pick his back leg up, but the stringhalt made his back legs more like a rubber band and it jerk the leg out of the farriers hand again they thought he was being bad so they would put a rope around his leg and tie the other end of the rope to a tree. This horse was made to stand on three legs for hours. They named him Tanto, which means "Stupid" in spanish. They ended up putting him in a stall and didn't feed him for months. Owner #2 bought him after witnessing his treatment. She kept him almost a year, but his stringhalt seemed to get worse. She didn't work with him. The other boarders told her he was dangerous and she should put him to sleep. She gave him to me instead. So do you think his behavior could be related to the stringhalt condition?


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

It could be. However, due to the lack of severity most likely not. If anything he might not want to work because it is harder because his hind end is weaker. I will attach an older video. 

This is just a few months after we got him and I believe our first ride outside. He is fighting with contact and goes back and forth from being behind the bit, so just ignore that. But you can get a general idea of his movement.

Lets see if I remember how to upload video...


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

I would suggest clicking on the title to see it larger. But his mild string halt does not interfere with his gait.


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

So the vet is out. Doing his teeth, looking over his leg, etc. He is getting an X-ray of Tungsten's right front which seems to be having so many issues lately. Hoping for the best but very nervous.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

I sure hope you get good news. I am nervous for you.


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Well it was good news! The issue in his front is not related to his string halt. He is experience side bone growth in his right front. Basically, the vet said this is common in growing large draft breeds. His tendon was not able to grow at the same rate as his body and is starting to calcify. There is a 95% chance that he will grow out of it. It also shouldn't cause him any longer term lameness. We need to take it day by day with him. On days he is more sore from the inflammation he will need to be buted and maintain a regular schedule on cosequin. So overall it is all good and we can continue to work him. 

He is on bute currently and we will hopefully see some improvement over the next few days. The vet was concerned it might be ring bone. So compared to that this a huge relief, just some growing pains. I will be out of town the next few days. An update to come early next week! Thanks for the good thoughts!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Went out to see my man earlier today. Took him off bute for now. I am planning on only dosing him after hard rides, but we will take it day by day.

I free lunged him for a little bit in the arena. I wanted to see how he was moving without restricting him to a small circle. He was definitely full of himself. Looked like a bucking bronco stirring up so much dust. Then got on him bareback for a bit just to get a feel for him.

He was a little spooky because it was raining. When I felt him tense up I would rub his shoulders, give him a little message. He loved it. Worked like a charm. I think I will ride him bareback the next few rides so I can manually loosen up his muscles like that when need be.

We just worked on some basics. Reminding him how to listen to leg, seat, rein after his short vacation. I also opened some of the doors to the arena in hopes of provoking his spooking to help him deal with it and played the radio in the arena. He calmed down quickly. I was very pleased. I also have decided to stop riding with my dressage whip for the next few weeks. I feel I use it as a crutch too much. 

The major issues today were with his "avoiding" the scary corners. There is one corner of the arena he finds particularly terrifying. On bad days he tries to bolt by it. Today he would just avoid my rein and swerve from the corner. I worked on leg yields and bending to tune him to my leg and rein on the "non-scary" side of the arena. Once he was listening a little better, I was able to keep him between my aids and into the corner. 

My next day out will be Tuesday. We will see how his leg is doing, but hopefully I will be able to do a little trotting. The vet has cleared him. I just want to be sure he is comfortable before I ask for too much. 

I will hopefully get some pictures either Tuesday or Thursday. My camera has been on the fritz lately, but I need to get his Christmas pictures taken this week.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

T-Man is very handsome. You have that right to take it slow and not skip any part of his ground training. You are doing a great job with him! I like his close-up pic


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Very good day today.

I went out with higher goals than I ended up achieving. I wanted to do some trot work, but due to the weather I decided against it. The constant depressing rain has kept the horses in for two days. Therefore, he had baby brain and was a little stiff. So I got on bareback again. He was as calm as could be. Don't want to put words in his mouth, but he seemed to by enjoying himself. Very willing and interested. But heck, it I got a message everything I did something right I would be pretty willing as well. I think he was beginning to see riding as painful. It was putting too much stress on his joints. Now that we are working through that. I think he is starting to enjoy work again.

He did some amazing stretch work. I could not be more pleased with how relaxed and responsive he was. Makes me feel good that I am doing the right things with him. I did get some pictures. My friend had to take them so I will upload them the next couple day when she sends them to me.

Also, we took his christmas pictures  I don't want to spoil anything. They are adorable though so check back.


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

And here he is! Only two pictures from riding sadly the others didn't turn out.

But look at that lovely stretch. 
















And a little glimpse of his cuteness. For more pictures check out my thread in the photos section!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Everything has been going really well. Hence, why I have been slacking on posting. I have probably ridden about three or four times since the last post. And have taken further steps to improve my riding as well. Here is my written commitment to deliver a long, overdue update by the end of the weekend. Promise.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

There's some interesting alternative therapies for stringhalt on the blog at Green Mountain Curlies. Look for entries pertaining to "Red". Don't know if any of it would apply to your situation but it is interesting reading. Good Luck with T--he's lovely!.


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I was aware of the listed information. Tungsten has had his string halt from birth. It is most definitely related to injury, most likely during birthing and only cutting the tendon would alleviate it. However, as you can see in the video of me riding, his is very slight and does not greatly effect him. But, I appreciate the thought and it was interesting. Is this a blog of someone you know?


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

I will now try to focus and write a substantial post.

Overall things have been progressing nicely. I normally start each ride with some ground work and free lunging. We have been working on bending, stretching, and transitions lately.

I will focus on the latest and worst ride which happened just Thursday. The stable where I board normally has lessons Monday and Wednesday nights, which I try to avoid. He isn't at the place where I feel totally confident riding him in an arena with small children. So while grooming him Thursday a "lessoner" walks in to barn. And I think "oh great". So I scurry away into the arena in hopes of getting some work done while the lesson grooms and tacks.

So I lunge for a little bit. His mind generally seems in a good place and he seems responsive. The weather is a bit questionable. It is getting kind of windy as a storm system moves in, but considering he was behaving. So I jump on real quick in hopes of gaging where he is before the lesson walks in. I am just riding bareback.

He is being a little resistive to the bit, a little stiff and bracing. So we work on flexing and moving off my leg/seat. I feel we are making some progress. Then the lesson walks in and Tungsten immediately starts acting stupid. This is a classic case of rider "oh no someone is watching and my horse is going to embarrass me" syndrome. As well as Tungsten is hardly ever worked in the arena with another horse. Most horses at this stable are ornaments. And 99% of the time I am the only one down there riding. He just does not have the experience of working when another horse is around and he can't wrap his head around it.

So most annoying thing he would do is take the rein. He would just totally run through my outside rein to try to get near the other horse. So I kept saying to myself "RIDE the horse, don't let him ride you!" So I got him in a nice forward walk where he couldn't so easily ignore my aids. We were making progress again when a strong gust of wind hit the barn door with perfect timing. Tungsten spooked. Not a terrible spook, more of a tense jump a step forward spook, but it was enough to set the other horse off a bit. So now I am officially interfering with this other lesson and feel bad.

So next little figure eights. I was harping on him a bit too much. Too much leg, too much seat, trying to get control but really just making him tense. So we go through this little dance for the next twenty minutes or so until the lesson leaves because the little girl was "too tired to do much today". Really she was probably terrified my horse would get her, smh. 

He was very annoying as they were leaving the arena. So I forced him into a big boy, working walk. I walked him around a bit more to try to settle him down and end on a good note. 

So I take the hit for this bad ride. He was not ready for all this stimulus. I should have done some ground work and called it a day, but I am a terrible schedule follower and couldn't drop my plans.

I at least saved my butt a little. We ended with some more lunging and ground work before we called it a day. I didn't want him to end his arena work tense and stressed. So overall, yes we worked through some issues, but I pushed him a bit too much this day. 

There is some recovery though. Today I had a lesson with my "old mare". I leased her from the time this stable bought her and did her training. I wanted to work with a horse I had trained who understood the bit and I could feel like I did some work done. It was nice getting back into some serious dressage. This mare is so lovely and light off my seat, it was a dream. It helps me to see where I have gotten her and see Tungsten there in a year or so. Now I am fueled to get back to work with Tungsten now that I have polished up my "feel" with the mare.

And finally a cute picture from some ground training. This is about 30 minutes after being introduced to the tarp, which he was terrified of at first. But, don't worry, the fun thing with babies, when I get it out again he will act like he's never seen it before!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, but the good news! Before this not so great ride, there have been a few moments when I have really "felt" him. Where we have had that flawless communication and I have felt every bit of him from his haunches through his mouth. It was lovely and it is nice to have that to work toward


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Had a great ride Thursday!

Started off with some ground work. He has been listening to leg fairly well under saddle but has been lacking on the ground. He moves his hind end beautifully if you even gesture toward him. However, if you apply pressure at his girth where the leg aid would be given to move sideways he is clueless. So I wanted to work to correct this. 

The first few attempts would have been humorous to watch. I started with pressure to the girth. Then, when he blatantly ignored that, really leaned into it. Then, once that was ignore used my other hand and pressed into his shoulder. He then gave me the "oh did you want something" look and fell to the side about an inch and was worshiped like a God (oh to be a young horse). After a few more attempts I was already seeing great progress. So we will keep up with that.

Then free lunged him for just a minute to take him through his paces. We have been working on my doing as little work as possible while lunging  I tell him to trot and hold the lunge whip at my hip and he best by golly keep trotting until I feel obliged to say walk. I was really creating too much work for myself in the beginning. I would tell him to trot then "kiss, kiss, kiss" with my mouth keeping his rhythm. And if I let up harassing him about it, he would walk. Now I just stand there, its so easy being alpha!

Also, he picked up the most perfect canter! Being a lazy horse, I normally have to pressure him a bit to pick it up, but one little "canter" and he went. It was lovely. Inside I was having a mini freak out, but maintained my poise.

So he seemed sane that day. The previous free lunging session he was acting like a bronco at the canter, but he had also had 4 days off before that. I then got on bareback, my winter tack choice. And we had a great ride!

We worked on flexing and giving the bit by turning his head to the inside and outside but keeping his body going straight on the rail. Did some crazy, drunk looking figures in the middle of the arena because I was just swaying him all over the place with my leg. Did a few leg yields. He was listening wonderfully to my leg and seat, oh joy! Worked on going back and forth between stretching and collecting at a walk. 

Then the trotting. He was lovely. I gave my cue. He picked it up each time time within about two strides, which I accept for now considering his recent trotting tantrums. There was one instance where he stopped and turned around in an attempt to take the rein when asked and I promptly gave him a whack with the whip. That is very rude, I am not about that. He sincerely apologize and we were back at it. Best improvement, he was so willingly on the bit! Since his setback he has been behind the bit. Not oh so badly but enough that I can't "feel" my horse. In order to keep myself patient and calm I often say things to him like "Oh my gosh I have lost my horse, where did he go? Oh wait, there he is!" When he so lovingly tries to evade me. So anyway he did some lovely trot work, on the bit, listening to my aids. Can't be too much happier with that!

I think I am now going to wait to work on his cantering until the spring. Then we will be able to ride outside and he will be much more willing and less sore with the warmer weather. It is frustrating because I was hoping to finish up his cantering over my winter break (now), but because of the recent events now is not the best time. So I will focus on his getting the verbal cue down perfectly and continue to improve his responsiveness and forwardness under saddle.

Also, good news! When the farrier came out this past week he saw improvement with Tungsten's hind end weakness. The cosequin is suppose to help with both his string halt and side bone in the front. Normally, when the farrier comes someone has to brace against Tungsten's left hip when doing his right hind because that is the weaker leg and it is hard for him to support himself on it. Poor guy, normally the left hind is trembling with the weight even when someone is helping him support himself! Anyway, this time, he was able to hold the right hoof up for longer periods of time without a break and didn't need anyone to lean against his left! What a great Christmas present! I am glad we are seeing improvements! So all is well in Tungsten world. I am thrilled to see we are finally back on track after the temper tantrums and health scare. Happy holidays to all, I will hopefully get new pictures soon!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pictures from some tarp training posted here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/tarp-training-107533/

Sorry too lazy to upload them again. These are from yesterday. I will actually write a bit later, but there are some pictures.


----------

